# Region-free DVD Player for Mac OS X...



## gabrielleitao (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello everybody,

I've been using my Intel iMac for a month now, and just now I decided to play a DVD.  The problem is that, I have DVDs that are region 1 (North America) and others that are region 4.

My question is this. Do you know any DVD player software for mac (I dont might if it is not free, or if it is at least a free trial), that I can use to play DVDs from any region?

Any ideas,

Many thanks, guys,

Gab


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 3, 2006)

I believe both VLC and MPlayer will play DVDs from any region.


----------



## gabrielleitao (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Mikuro, I tried both players, but I had no luck. How I downloaded a software cvalled Region X and now Im gonna try and see if it works to me. Ill reply with more details.

Gab


----------



## albloom (Aug 4, 2006)

Gab, RegionX won't do squat unless you've first made
your drive region-free. I believe it says so in the readme.
At least it says so here:

http://xvi.rpc1.org/region.html

You'll need to learn how (if at all -- Matshita drives don't) you
can "flash" your particular drive under your particular OS. Then
RegionX can be useful in resetting your region-change count.


----------



## billbaloney (Aug 4, 2006)

That link seems to be out of date.  On the home page of the site, the author says s/he is "out of the DVD business".

You might want to read here for a VLC-based technique that I've never tried.  You could also look at the Erroneous app for convenience.


----------



## fryke (Aug 4, 2006)

It's the "usual" VLC technique, just explained in a more complicated way. This will, sadly, *NOT* work on intel Macs so far AFAIK. Somehow, on PPC Macs VLC/handbrake/MTR are allowed to ignore the drive's region setting - but they're not on intel Macs, it seems. It's a drag. For SuperDrive users, there are the firmware replacements. For us combo drive users, though, there's nothing so far.


----------



## gabrielleitao (Aug 4, 2006)

I have tried VLC and all the other players you all recommended me to use to play DVD, but it simply did not work for me. The reason that it did not work, may be, I think, because I am using an Intel Mac. What do you all think? Has anyone discovered how to play DVDs from any region on an Intel Mac? Any software I can buy or download to make it work? Thanks in advance for any help...


----------

